# Recommend a rottweiler kennel?



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a working rottweiler kennel, or a green dog with great potential? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Havent owned a Rottie in almost 20 years...

But have always heard good things about Jeneck's throughout the years. I never bought a dog directly from them, but I did get a dog that they bred once as a young adult....great dog..serious..with a lot of Schwaiger Wappen behind him..


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Dave Smith of lakeside kennel in Elsinore, CA nice dogs, great lines, works them here & Europe. PM for more info....


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you both. I have forwarded the info on. I have tried to talk him into a mal pup, but no go lol.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Chuck Wilson probably has produced the most consistent working rotts. Chuck himself competes with dogs from his own breedings every year here and in germany, and also has represented the US several times in world competition.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

The reason I mentioned Dave Smith for one is he is the only Rott & w/female competing at the AWDF in Indy next week. As far as detection I wonder about nose shape, cones etc. Maybe Mr. Frost could share an opinion? I raised Rotts for years love their physicality & tracked them well too, so it's a learning thang!!!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Steve Estrada said:


> The reason I mentioned Dave Smith for one is he is the only Rott & w/female competing at the AWDF in Indy next week. As far as detection I wonder about nose shape, cones etc. Maybe Mr. Frost could share an opinion? I raised Rotts for years love their physicality & tracked them well too, so it's a learning thang!!!


I don't believe Dave works his dogs himself anymore.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been to Jeneck's a few time years ago. Really nice working Rotts. Contact Meng Xiong on this forum. I'm pretty sure he has a Jeneck's dog and trains at his facility.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Eckart who I've known for years did a great job, I worked his early dogs, the foundation Tim, Oleo (sp) the Nero son, he knew how to pick them but he fell off the map, hope he is doing well somewhere in Wash. State, (Carnation?) lots of heavy line breeding. We tried to form the first Landessgruppe but it got the kibosh . If Dave isn't working his dogs I don't know why he is at the AWDF!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Steve Estrada said:


> Eckart who I've known for years did a great job, I worked his early dogs, the foundation Tim, Oleo (sp) the Nero son, he knew how to pick them but he fell off the map, hope he is doing well somewhere in Wash. State, (Carnation?) lots of heavy line breeding. We tried to form the first Landessgruppe but it got the kibosh . If Dave isn't working his dogs I don't know why he is at the AWDF!


Echart (Janeck) is just north of Spokane.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Steve Estrada said:


> Eckart who I've known for years did a great job, I worked his early dogs, the foundation Tim, Oleo (sp) the Nero son, he knew how to pick them but he fell off the map, hope he is doing well somewhere in Wash. State, (Carnation?) lots of heavy line breeding. We tried to form the first Landessgruppe but it got the kibosh . If Dave isn't working his dogs I don't know why he is at the AWDF!


Dave isn't working any dog at the AWDF...

here is the list of all dog/handler teams- http://www.2012awdf.com/


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

von der karl adolf ranch kennel


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Kevin Barrett said:


> von der karl adolf ranch kennel


The Austrian Military kennel used to be called Karl- Adolf Ranch but is now called Kaisersteinbruch. It wouldn't be my recommendation.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah Janay is handling, I didn't know you meant handler. Your right on about Karl-Adolf but they did have some good ones, long ago


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> I don't believe Dave works his dogs himself anymore.


The above is what I said. Many people send dogs to somebody else to be trained.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you all for the recommendations. He is wanting one as a patrol dog. I'm not sure why they are so set on this breed, but to each his own. I have seen some nice ones, but never found out much about them, and didn't know they would even be considered for LE here in the states. Pretty cool to see what comes of it though.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I've known several for patrol, problem is cost, size, heat issues & longevity. Also the difference compared to some breeds is like comparing a .45 to a .38. You usually don't need to create as much damage & LE has enough issues on liability. I worked a couple in the past that were awesome, Long Beach PD, CA had one. They are obviously intimidating compared to other breeds. Not saying I advocate one over the other, although I do have preferences. Finding the right one is an issue with any breed. JMHO


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Also, they take considerably longer to mature than the the usual PD breeds. More years in training, feeding, etc..before they can be used reliably, along with all the other possible limitations listed (such as they don't handle the heat as well as the other breeds).


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> Also, they take considerably longer to mature than the the usual PD breeds. More years in training, feeding, etc..before they can be used reliably, along with all the other possible limitations listed (such as they don't handle the heat as well as the other breeds).


I had a wonderful male rott with me when I lived in the rain forest (jungle) of southwest Costa Rica. He dug a hole under a shade tree on the top of a ridge where he could catch the breeze coming off the Pacific Ocean. We had waterfront land. He stayed there all day other than when he would trot down to the ocean for a occasional cool off swim. 

He became nocturnal. He came alive and wanted to play after sunset when it cooled off a bit.

I think he was glad when we eventually moved back to Idaho to get the kids better educated.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I would add that if you're looking for a working dog then go to a working kennel not one that tries to be the *best* of both worlds. 

Look for a lighter dog and not one with the head that belongs on a Black Bear with a 1" muzzle.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

RE: Jenecks dogs, If you are serious i'd recommend calling him or even setting up a time to go visit him. Hes got a full dedicated schutzhund field where they train every weekend. The club is more or less a group of friends and his two sons just training dogs. 

I'm not sure that he's "dropped off." I get the feeling that after doing it for 30+yrs he'd just rather tinker with his hotrods and train with close friends and family. All of the dogs ive seen out at the field have been fantastic workers, and obviously, theres a certain type of dog he likes to produce that may not be for everyone. 

Anyway, give Eckart a call. Hes a really interesting dude... hahaha... 

Brian monaghan currently has a Jenecks dog he really likes I hear and Tashi has worked a couple, maybe she can give you some insight.

Good luck.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

julie allen said:


> Thank you all for the recommendations. He is wanting one as a patrol dog. I'm not sure why they are so set on this breed, but to each his own. I have seen some nice ones, but never found out much about them, and didn't know they would even be considered for LE here in the states. Pretty cool to see what comes of it though.


 Hello ,
If you are really serious and woukl wait Please conatct Jim Laubmeir , a real knowledgeanle person for he will evaluate your need and advise appropriately . 

http://www.firehouserotts.com/ -- This is his website


----------



## herman williams (Nov 23, 2011)

I live in czech rep , and recently saw two great rottweilers ,but its difficult I guess, one was in selections for FCI worldchampionships , great obedience and great bitework , he was not so heavy built dog , the other one was a big dog in the national TART championships

if you want more info I can dig it up I think


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

julie allen said:


> Can anyone recommend a working rottweiler kennel, or a green dog with great potential? Thanks in advance.


you can go to http://www.working-dog.eu/ it lists dogs by breed and what countrys your looking for a certin litter


----------

